# BATH day! :)



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

So, we got all of our CC products yesterday, so of course today was bath day!

Here are some pics...

#1 is a before pic
#2 is the CC #5 buttercomb
#3 CC wood pin brush (I'm not that thrilled with it, honestly, the pins seem way to short?)
#4 is my bath set up!
#5 I FINALLY opened and used this shower attachement and it is AWESOME! I have NO idea how I bathed her for so long without using this!! 

more pics to come .... gotta go get the kids! LOL


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

OK... So where's the AFTER picture! (love your bath thing. Where did you get that?)

Oh, and I think several of us mentioned that the wood pin brush is more a finish brush than a main geooming tool. But it's great for fluffing up a clean, mat-less dog when you want them pretty for company!:biggrin1:


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Tillie's eyes are saying "WHAT are you planning, MOTHER! I hope you're not thinking your gonna give me a bath!" My Mom has that hose attachment too, and I just hate that thing! I don't know why but my hand cramps up while I'm holding that spray button down...Let me know if you experience this or is it just me...(Apparently my Mom doesn't have a problem with it, or she'd buy a different one...)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Man, that little puppy baby bath is CUTE!!! I think my husband and kids might a have a fit if I buy anymore 'dog' stuff, she practically needs to have a storage unit rented for her 'stuff'..ound:

I actually really like the wood pin brush, I find it to be less damaging than the metal pinned ones, the pins are a wee on the short side, but its still a nice tool to have in the arsenal.

Tillie's expression in that picture is just priceless, I have seen that look of 'wt-heck'....ound: before, funny.

Kara


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha, okay, okay, I'm BACK! 

She did great and I used a LOT more products on her than usual... poor girl, she is SO very tolerant of all I do to her!
Isn't that bath great!? I have a really, really bad back, (had back surgery in 2003 {when I was 27} and a nerve was damaged. fun.) so a bath ON the counter is a must have! Our kitchen sink is too small... I found this at pet Smart back in October! I actually didn't buy it at first, it was on clearance for $14 and I thought maybe I could find something better! LOL so, after searching stores and online for a couple days I RAN back to the store and lo and behold it was STILL there! can you tell there are VERY few Havs in the area? LOL it works great! The sprayer didn't give my hands problems, BUT my hands are about the only area on me that still work right! ha ha I had NO mercy on her, poor girl, I was spraying her down, head and all! 

I like the idea that the pin brush isn't staticy, Tillie has a serious "paw in the light socket" problem!  I'll keep in mind to just use it for fluff outs. I tried to use it after her bath, as I brush and blow dry in my first step... and then comb out once she is somewhat dry... She is OH so soft, although I think she smells to "product-y" know what I mean? I know it will fade though soon.

Without further ado, here she is .. is she an endorsement for CC products or what? LOL :clap2:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Holly cow! You crack me up. You have quite the set up. Tillie looks amazing!!!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

What a fluff bunny! She looks very soft and silky. I'll bet she smells really sweet.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww...what a pretty little girl!! She looks so soft and sweet! Her hair has certainly grown out! She has a natural wave to it.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Ha ha ha linda... what's YOUR grooming set up look like!? 

yes, she IS super soft and sweet smelling!
I wish there was a BUTTON I could push and just keep her coat right here. LOL 
no shorter no longer, just right... 

crazy how much I love this "dog" ... but that's just it, I don't think of her as a DOG. she is just my Tillie. and that's why i love this forum, because you all UNDERSTAND and understand why I DO all I DO for her, even when I don't.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

YES, and me and that wave don't get along so well! when she isn't combed out she looks like someone took a crimper to her! LOL SHe WOULD have been a fantastic show dog with the way I can do virtually anything to her AND her hair would naturally cord, that's for SURE! ha ha. I envy those with the straight-ish silky coats!! They look so much easier to maintain and are so gorgeous!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Tammy, she looks absolutely beautiful! I agree, great coat length! Did Tillie, at one time, have tear staining? Or am I thinking of another Hav? Because her face looks so clear. Glad you like your products! I sure like my laundry tub set-up in the bathtub that I just started using. And I used the conditioner I use on me on Augie for his last bath. I am curious to see how it wears out. It was sure easy to comb out after his bath. Great photos!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Good job. I love the pics. She looks great !!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Tillie looks so fluffy and soft. I wish I could reach through the computer to pet and smell her.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Ah now she is ready to go outside and potty then roll in it. Great photos and beautiful dog.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha Lucille, oh NO not sweet Tillie she would NEVER do something like THAT! ha ha 

thanks everyone for the compliments! she is beautiful inside and OUT! for sure! we are so blessed to be her family!

yes I am curious how the new products will weather the next week and what surprises I will find in her coat? (matts) ... THAT is the real test!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

OKAY, so this morning I am getting the kids ready for school and notice a "tuft" of Tillie's hair sticking out at a funny angle.
I get the kids to school and grab my new comb ... I go to comb out that "little matt" only to discover she is COMPLETEY matted, everywhere!? In some places to the SKIN!?
took me about 1/2 hr to groom her all out.... thankfully they weren't very stubborn matts!
AND she has been itching like crazy! There isn't an ingredient list on the CC bath products, but now I am kicking myself for trying something new with all of Tillie's sensitivities. 
I'll keep you all posted for sure!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

OH NO!!! I'm so sorry...poor Tillie!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks! me too... poor girl.
but, we live and we learn!
She is happily playing with her toys, hopefully all the itching was just from all the matts bugging her...


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh MY! So sorry! She looked so pretty in her photos! That would be disappointing. I hadn't realized, until recently when someone asked about an ingredient list on pet products, that it is not required. NOT a good thing when one must avoid certain ingredients due to allergies! 

Augie is still doing well with his human conditioner. His hair, so far, is still feeling very slick and 'glassy', I can hardly hang onto him and it is so easy to comb out. Time will tell. It would be great because, periodically there are specials on this where you can get the liter size of shampoo AND the liter size conditioner for the price of the shampoo. The conditioners last me forever, so I don't often have my hairdresser pick that part up, but if I could use it on the dogs??? If a person likes fragrance, however, you would be out of luck - this has very little. He hasn't 'itched' at all....so far.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Linda, what human shampoo and conditioner are you using on Augie?


----------



## kc88 (Feb 7, 2011)

Okay Tammy... I've decided to come out of hiding and make my first post to say that Tillie is positively ADORABLE! Hope her itchies go away soon!

Where did you get the little bathtub and sprayer from?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Sheri said:


> Linda, what human shampoo and conditioner are you using on Augie?


Sheri, I haven't tried the shampoo on him.....yet.  The conditioner I used was ISO Hydracondition. I also use the ISO Hydracleanse (shampoo) on me - have used it for years - and love it. It doesn't seem to cause the buildup of gunk that using some shampoos cause after using for awhile. It hasn't dried my hair out. And my hair seems to have more body. I love it, but for some reason I don't see it around much. My hairdresser gets it for me. I haven't thought to look online - it may be there. It does not have a strong scent. I used the Pure Paws reconstructing shampoo on Augie this time, but I think I will be trying the ISO next time I bathe him. His hair has been so damaged by Finn ripping at it, that it can't hurt to try it.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Tammy I have noticed that Rosie is itchy for a day or two after a bath. She scratches at the mats that seem to form on clean hair. After she gets a little "dirty" the itching and mats go away. Her hair is like velcro and when clean sticks to everything. I was putting an oil that I got from my hairdresser on her after baths and this never happened. But I haven't been to the hairdresser in months and am out. Whatever it was it is not oily, just seems to tame her hair.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

HEY Keri! So good to see you!! :whoo: :hug:

Thanks! what do you use to wash and condition Bentley?? I got the bath and sprayer at PetSmart! easy and cheap! 

Linda ~ I too am interested what product you used! do tell!!

I am so surprised that a product could have this effect on her hair! Last bath I used her regular Plum Silky shampoo and my trusty Suave conditioner and thought HEY maybe she isn't blowing coat, as her coat was very managable over the last week, just a small matt or tangle here and there. But this morning, INSANE matting! Could this be due to just product!?? I can already see I need to comb her out again!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Lucile that sounds like an interesting oil?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> HEY Keri! So good to see you!! :whoo: :hug:
> 
> Thanks! what do you use to wash and condition Bentley?? I got the bath and sprayer at PetSmart! easy and cheap!
> 
> ...


Tammy, see post #22.  Was this the first time you used your new spray attachment? Did it rinse her thoroughly, to the skin?? Do you have to dump water out of the little bathtub midway or even more often during the bath? We go through BIG amounts of water rinsing.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Linda thanks!
Ya, it was the first time I used the sprayer... I would think it would do a better job at rinsing her than my old CUP dumped over her 100 times! LOL 
Yes, I had the hole in the bottom of the bathtub over the sink and drained it several times... maybe I didn't get the ptoducts rinsed out good enough and that is why she is matting??


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't know if that is what happened. But I would certainly consider the possibility. I have not seen the kind of sprayer you are using and have no idea of the force it sprays the water. I just know my kitchen sink sprayer is a 'wimp' and the couple of times I bathed Augie in there as a pup, I could not rinse him well enough with it and resorted to the old-fashioned glass-pouring method. And once I did NOT get the shampoo rinsed well enough, in the early days. It did cause him to itch and I would certainly suspect, in an adult coat, that it would cause matting. Something to consider. I suppose it could be that the products are not compatible with her hair, but I think I would throw her in the tub and bathe her again - and rinse like crazy. Since you KNOW the glass-pouring system works, maybe try that for starters. With her history of skin problems, I would probably go back to products you have used previously that did NOT cause problems in the event it is the products themselves. Maybe try them again at a later time, being sure to rinse extremely well. Others may have a better idea. But that is what crossed my mind after some pondering of your situation.  I looked again and now can see the drain hole in the bottom of your tub. Missed it the first time.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks for those ideas!

now... WHO is going to break it to Tillie that she has to get yet another bath!? LOL


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Luciledodd said:


> Tammy I have noticed that Rosie is itchy for a day or two after a bath. She scratches at the mats that seem to form on clean hair. After she gets a little "dirty" the itching and mats go away. Her hair is like velcro and when clean sticks to everything. I was putting an oil that I got from my hairdresser on her after baths and this never happened. But I haven't been to the hairdresser in months and am out. Whatever it was it is not oily, just seems to tame her hair.


I would like to know the name of that product, Lucile.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> HEY Keri! So good to see you!! :whoo: :hug:
> 
> Thanks! what do you use to wash and condition Bentley?? I got the bath and sprayer at PetSmart! easy and cheap!
> 
> ...


 Hi Tammie. I don't think the mating is due to the product. I think it is the under coat that didn't get brushed out. I have noticed Zoey getting worse after her bath the next day, I am not that great at brushing daily. I can't imagine the CC products causing all the new itching at least I hope not. One thing I was wondering about the conditioner you bought? It is a thickening one? Maybe that has something more in it then she needs for a Havanese coat? I bought the spectrum 10 conditioner. I so far haven't noticed much difference with the two different products that I have bought. The other kind of shampoe and conditioner I use is Show Season products shompoo is Aminino Flex Dilutes 10 to 1 the conditioner is just called condition. I also use Paul Mitchel brighting shampoo on her but and some times paws because he is white in those areas and gets stained.
Did you like the Butter comb? Thanks for taking the picture I looked on line and their were three or four different ones. Do you think the colored ones are the same just colored? for more money. 
I hoping this trend will inspire me to give zoey a bath today .
PS If you pm me your address I could send a sample of the spectrum 10 conditioner!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks Suzi!
Yes, I do have the spectrum 10 trial kit. and it IS the volumizing one... so that could be.
I comb her out very thouroughly everyday, sometimes twice, and the matting got a LOT worse after her bath, so not sure what's going on there, but it wasn't as bad this morning, so that's the good news! 
I do plan on giving her another bath using her regular products though, I think there is just too much product on her still, didn't get rinsed out enough possibly...
I do like the buttercomb, although my husband was like WHY do you need ANOTHER comb, you already HAVE one. LOL men.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Kathie, I sent for another bottle of the stuff. It is a Redken product called Glass 01. The instructions say put a drop or two in the palm of your hand and rub together, then run fingers through your hair. Of course you sorta have to do a dog in sections. It can be applied on wet or dry hair and it says for shine and to flatten frizzy hair. I just got through going through Rosie's hair. I applied to about three sections. Then I brushed her out. You can't tell there is any oil on her (its not like Brill-Cream). I will probably put more on tomorrow and maybe the next day. There is just so much hair. Then the natural oils will be there also. I was using it before my surgery with every bath once every 10 days or so. And like I said right after the bath day it usually took a time or two for it to make a difference. Two fluid oz bottle $12.50.


----------

